# New here also



## tucker63 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi there, I am new. My name is Tuck, I am 57, spent most of my life dealing with depression ptsd and recently diagnosed borderline. Been on the antidepressant  and trial and error rollercoaster with many up's and downs. Finally off of all meds by choice for a change to see how I do. I have started  lamictal, and I feel great so far.. The black and white void is gone with what antidepressants usually do to me. Married 35 years, 5 sons all grown. Love photography, it's my sanity. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 2, 2020)

to the forum @tucker63
Nice to hear you're doing better 
Hope to get to know you more.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 2, 2020)

@tucker63 Welcome to the forum


----------



## marti (Oct 2, 2020)

:welcome


----------



## Nymphatony (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## pat (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Kyng (Oct 4, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Tuck! I hope you enjoy this place  . 

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better so far - and I hope that continues  .


----------



## Emerald (Oct 4, 2020)

Glad for you that you are doing better and
enjoy the forum @tucker63


----------



## Spice (Oct 5, 2020)

Enjoy the board Tuck.


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome & thank you for the nice intro!


----------



## Naiwen (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------

